# House insulation



## Michelle1 (May 27, 2014)

Hi, am thinking of making the move over to Cyprus with my adult daughter in the near future, she's in Paphos at the moment on holiday with a friend, lucky girl! I've been reading the forum for a few months now to do my homework and one thing I've taken on board is the poor insulation and as I'm very nesh I'm a bit worried about the cold winters! I've read that newer houses are better insulated now, so does anyone know what year this started and if I might be better buying somewhere built after a certain date?

Incidentally, if we do this I intend to rent first for 6 months to a year to be sure on right area etc. Thanks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Michelle,
The regulations for improved insulation came in when Cyprus joined the EU although it took a couple of years after that before developers took notice of it.
The larger developers still cut corners but the better, smaller developers are better at installing insulation. The main problems with newer houses is the lack of title deeds in so many cases and I do recommend whenever possible to buy properties with title deeds as this gives you total protection agaisnt the developer going bankrupt etc. 
There are things that can be done to insulate properties both interior and exterior insulation methods. So if you bought an older property, which often are bettter value for money anyway you could add insulation.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Ken and Valery (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello Michelle.

We have not bought yet and probably will continue renting for now. Just to let you know that this winter was the most miserable we have ever endured. And that is including winters in very cold climates. As we had no central heating. We found it very difficult in 'our home' if I am to be utterly honest. Our case is I am sure old and tired))) also please note that not all homes are the same. Some expats manage fine. But our Villa was atrociously cold. And we tried everything except a wood burner (although we did have an open fireplace where we used to burn logs). The problem we had was that the gas heaters as soon as they were switched off or the fire would burn out the house would empty out the heat amazingly quickly. So in the morning the temp was the same if not lower than the outside. Which can hit 8c in winter. Try getting up everyday for a shower in that. In fact showers are also not possible early in the mornings unless you wake up and switch on the immersion heater for a while. Also most of the rentals are designed for summer living so that adds to the coolness. I would personally try and find a home for rent if its through the winter that has central heating. Pay the extra costs perhaps but its worth it. Or go for a flat or something that is going to be small and more energy efficient or house that is well designed and insulated. We certainly speaking for ourselves cannot stay in this house for next winter.(although if you saw our home you would never say there would be a problem).


----------



## Arvit (May 26, 2017)

Michelle1 said:


> Hi, am thinking of making the move over to Cyprus with my adult daughter in the near future, she's in Paphos at the moment on holiday with a friend, lucky girl! I've been reading the forum for a few months now to do my homework and one thing I've taken on board is the poor insulation and as I'm very nesh I'm a bit worried about the cold winters! I've read that newer houses are better insulated now, so does anyone know what year this started and if I might be better buying somewhere built after a certain date?
> 
> Incidentally, if we do this I intend to rent first for 6 months to a year to be sure on right area etc. Thanks.


Dear Michelle, its very good question. Here in Cyprus, lot of contructions do not meet requirements for thermal insulation. In new building EU codes, approval by CY, from this year coeficient of wall resistance U must be from 0,4 to 0,6, so they try to insulate houses by EPS or XPS (Styrofoam), but in that case house walls stop to breath and all humidity from inside of house stays on main wall. As result, main walls become wet and start lost thermal resistance at all. Worst thing is that, what happen between wall and styrofoam- from one side coming wet from other -hot from sun. Best place for mould.:mmph: Other problem in Cyprus climate is- hight temperature of faciades. Styrofoam start emmits stirol acids even it preheat over 35C..so decision to live inside such thermopot belongs to you. And last big problem - Styrofoam extreemly flamable product. Smoke is very dangerous for human life. If you thinking about to live in eco friendly house for long time, keep in mind than only now in Cyprus starts to sell ecological fully mineral product called Multipor from German company Xellla. Consist from cement, sand and water. Fireproof, breathing and longlasting more 10yrs. Sure it more expencive than others but other words we prefer LED lamps than old fashion bulbs) Remember just that all insulations its just investment to save in future, but what you can save if EPS life is only 15 years(( Good luck!


----------

